# Saddle King of Texas ???



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

The SRS barrel saddle I had on loan (try before you buy and all that) was... lol... literally sold out from under me last week. I slow played our dozer operator (it was his daughter's) too long.

SO. UNLESS my husband has somehow finagled a deal with him and bought it and is hiding it until our anniversary in a couple of weeks (SURPRISE!)...

I'm out a saddle. I have saddles... I just don't have a barrel saddle. 

I've been eyeballing this saddle on craigslist for a while. The price has steadily dropped over the last few weeks. Saddle King of Texas is an old, old brand, but I have no idea how their new products are.

Let me say this: I do not barrel race. I like how the saddle fits my Arabian cross, (this one has the same measurements) I like how I can feel more horse, less saddle, in one. I have my own roping saddle, but I've lost 20 lbs since February, and the 16" seat on my Ammerman was already too big. I have a Billy Cook roping saddle I can use any time, its my daughter's and lives in our tackroom, and its the proper seat size - 15", but again, we get into roping saddles being heavier duty, not designed to feel the horse through as much, etc.

I feel I have a much more secure seat in the barrel saddles.

All that said... anyone know anything about the current quality of the Saddle King of Texas brand?


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I have an old Saddle King and it is very well-made. Their old saddles were great. From what I hear, their new saddles aren't at all good. I can't remember the details but I think they sold out to somebody who started making them cheaply, or something.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

That's about what I figured. Kinda seems the way of it these days.

Saddle King isn't one I've heard of. Billy Cook, Ammerman, SRS, Corriente, Abettas... those I know about. 

I'm going with - if its this hard to find reviews on the brand, I'll just pass. I can get an SRS for about the same money new, less used, and I know they're well made.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Don't take my word for it. I would guess these saddles are either made by SRS (paultaylorsaddleco.com, pilot point TX) or Teskeys (teskeys.com, Weatherford TX). Possible they are also made by KO Trading (kotrading.com, Fort Worth TX).

I only say this because those are three that produce saddles under different names. Overall decent quality for what you are paying though.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, I wondered about that too. I need to look under the Simco name, see if its one of theirs. They do Billy Cook Greenville and several others.

Paul Taylor... now that's a solid maybe. This looks identical to the one I had on loan, except the seat was Kelly green and the raw hide on the seat back wasn't smooth.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Paul Taylor... now that's a solid maybe. This looks identical to the one I had on loan, except the seat was Kelly green and the raw hide on the seat back wasn't smooth.


I just bought my husband a Paul Taylor Ranch Cutter, AWESOME saddle, awesome price, can't say enough nice.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My son's saddle is an SRS/Paul Taylor roping saddle. My husband's best friend gave it to him practically new when he gave us Supes... that's the saddle that made me start liking SRS saddles. It was the saddle on Gina when we did that rough trail ride and on some really steep grades all I could do was lean way back, let her have her head and sniff her way down... I had a death grip on the seat back, and it never budged. All our other saddles, that part will wiggle around. The SRS is rock solid and everyone wants it first when they come to ride with us. Then after trying that SRS barrel saddle out for a few weeks, I was sold.

They really are nice for the money and I think they are all made right there at Paul Taylor's.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> My son's saddle is an SRS/Paul Taylor roping saddle. My husband's best friend gave it to him practically new when he gave us Supes... that's the saddle that made me start liking SRS saddles. It was the saddle on Gina when we did that rough trail ride and on some really steep grades all I could do was lean way back, let her have her head and sniff her way down... I had a death grip on the seat back, and it never budged. All our other saddles, that part will wiggle around. The SRS is rock solid and everyone wants it first when they come to ride with us. Then after trying that SRS barrel saddle out for a few weeks, I was sold.
> 
> They really are nice for the money and I think they are all made right there at Paul Taylor's.


I mentioned to him that I have a custom Dale Chavez and he mentioned that one of the guys who works for him worked for Dale for something like 25 years. Really good, solid construction and a good looking but not over the top saddle. We both like the saddle I bought from him a LOT. Nothing will beat my Chavez for me, because it was made for me, and it's the most comfortable show saddle I've ever ridden. But that Paul Taylor is a real close second.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Glad to hear someone else that loves them!

For a saddle that's not custom made to fit, and fairly inexpensive - I think I'd put them at mid-range? on the price? they sure are nice.

So. Having talked it over with the hubs, if I can't get that Saddle King nailed down so far as manufacturer, I'm going to be getting an SRS/Paul Taylor. I don't need anything flashy, I prefer the roughout leather, muted colors (I'm a light tan and black color combo person), pretty easy on the eyes so far as silver and tooling goes. I'm a minimalist when it comes to tack - I want the horse to wear it, not the other way around. LOL Seems like the simpler the 'look' of the saddle, the cheaper they are, so that's win-win for me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Glad to hear someone else that loves them!
> 
> For a saddle that's not custom made to fit, and fairly inexpensive - I think I'd put them at mid-range? on the price? they sure are nice.
> 
> So. Having talked it over with the hubs, if I can't get that Saddle King nailed down so far as manufacturer, I'm going to be getting an SRS/Paul Taylor. I don't need anything flashy, I prefer the roughout leather, muted colors (I'm a light tan and black color combo person), pretty easy on the eyes so far as silver and tooling goes. I'm a minimalist when it comes to tack - I want the horse to wear it, not the other way around. LOL Seems like the simpler the 'look' of the saddle, the cheaper they are, so that's win-win for me.


I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------

